# Bumble Bee Goby



## bradley22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys i have a small 50L tank with 4 bumble bee gobys and 1 peppermint brittlenose catfish. I have 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite and 0 Nitrate and a PH of 6.8. 
I was cleaning my tank this afternoon and i noticed that one of my bumblebees was orange and black colour rather than yellow and black. I feed them live brine shrimp as i was told to the aquarim place i purchased them from. Is the orange colour a sign of something wrong or disease or just colour change.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with it to me in my opinion. What are the other foods you used? Most of the fish do change colors depending on their mood, environment and diet.


----------



## bradley22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the response i wasnt sure if there was a problem or not. I first tried feeding them tropical flakes and grinding them up very small but they are very very fussy they just literally would spit it back out. I did some research and found that they eat live brine shrimp and that is all i have been feeding them. I was looking for other options to ensure balanced diet and variety any suggestions? 


Kind Regards 


Bradley


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If you can, try frozen bloodworms. Do you have other fish? I was thinking if they refuse, it'll be a complete waste of cash to simply spend on bloodworms and then it turns out they don't want frozen stuff.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Although I don't have experience with Bumblebees (LOVE THEM! though) all of my fish change color. The edges of the fins on my Golden White Clouds change from yellow to orange to black, as does the intensity of the orange and black on their bodies.

If they seem otherwise ok (eating, swimming etc), I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

As was already stated, color changes can mean a number of different things, and its not always a reason to worry. Diet, stress levels, health issues, breeding habits, and even salinity levels can effect color changes...
What is your specific gravity/salinity level at? The bumble bees need brackish water to thrive long term. Another food option I've had luck with for the bumble bees is Formula 1 frozen food. If you try it, I would do so with a very small amount and make sure it is completely thawed in a cup of tank water before crumbling it into the tank.
The biggest cause of the yellow to orange color changes that I've observed over the years tends to be stress related. Making sure they have plenty of hiding places and are not harrassing each other is important. Bumble bees are little, but they can be fiesty, too!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Oct 11, 2006)

Also in addition, keeping this particular species longterm would be best in BW water conditions with a Salinity that of around 1.012 and ph of 8.3-8.5 would be more ideal. This particular species best to keep in larger groups, as they are aggresive towards one another, low numbers would make easier for picking each other off, where as a large group spreads aggresion evenly. 

Thumbnail fishies!


----------



## bradley22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advice, this forum always impresses me with the vast knowledge and willingness of everyone to help everyone. Thanks everyone  




Cheers Brad


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Try feeding microworms as a change of pace. Cultures can be purchased online or at most reputable lfs's. If they do not have them, they should be able to order them for you. The culture is relatively easy to maintain, even for the beginner. Additional cultures may may be taken from the original to insure that you will have a constant supply.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

my bumble bee will eat anything i give him. frozen mysis, floating betta pellets, flake, ghost shrimp twice the size of his body


----------

